# Solved: startup repair loop



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i have had my self built pc working for ages, and yesterday it just went into a restart with no warning and now only loops startup repair, which fails. i have tried the windows 7 disk, but i cant do a system restore, since it cant find any backups. is there anyway to get this to stop?
thanks

if it helps, its a WD Caviar green 1tb with 7 pro 64 oem, on an asus p7 board, i5-750


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

does any one have even a bit of info on how to sort this?
i need the pc up and running again for uni work, and have tried everything i can think of myself
thanks


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

can you get into the BIOS? this can be done by pressing F2 when the system starts. 
and have you tried loading from last successful setting?


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah i can load bios, using delete, its asus' own bios afaik.
how would i go about loading the last good setting?
thanks


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

on the startup repair i get the following info, cut down to what i assume is the important stuff:

Number of root causes = 1
all other tests error shown as 0x0
Root cause found: boot manager failed to find OS loader.
Repair action: File Repair
Result: Failed. error code = 0x490

Repair action: boot configuration data store repair
Result: Failed. error code = 0x490

Repair action: System Restore
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

then restarts and loops this over and over with no changes


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

found this
http://social.answers.microsoft.com...r/thread/81789756-858e-4adc-a25b-2c0d0c234e0d
followed "momominimo" answer, using bootrec
all ok now, 
hope this will help anyone else who get this problem!


----------

